
How Amazon Has Clouded Wall Street’s Vision - gwintrob
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-amazon-has-clouded-wall-streets-vision-1451329791
======
chmaynard
Summary: This is an opinion piece, not an objective article. The authors seem
to think that Amazon investors are morons who don’t understand that the
success of Amazon Web Services is “puffing up” Amazon’s overall financial
picture.

